# The Journey with Callaway



## Callaway (Apr 17, 2013)

I thought I would try this out! We got Cally just about a year ago. He was bought from a breeder in Maryland. He was the cutest little thing when we went to see him, but oh my was he fuzzy. He was coming out of a molt. When we took him home, my fiance hadnt built his home yet so he lived in the alcove for a week. He was quite jumpy and skittish. He would thump at us and speed away to hide. I took this as his previous owner did not handle him much and he wasnt used to it. So I introduced him to petting very slowly and sat with him during his feedings and hand fed him. This helped him warm up a little bit to me..Josh (fiance) was left out into the dust. I guess it didnt help that he tried to force Cally to enjoy being held by nabbing him unexpectedly. I never tried to pick him up just because he squirmed like a mad man when Josh tried and failed. I didnt want to drop him. So after about four months, Josh exclaimed that Callaway hated him. Callaway had afterall taken to following me around the apartment and coming up to me to nuzzle and have me pet his cheeks. I simply explained to him that he needed to stop picking him up. He hated it. So, Josh cut back on trying to pick him up. And this helped Callaway trust him more and allowed him to pet him but never to the level he lets me. 

So, a few months go by and I realized its nail trimming time! I was afraid to do it myself for fear I would take it back too far so I scheduled a vet visit. I called around to different vets to see if they had handled rabbits before. One said they did (which I found out was a lie). So we took him in and I cringed at the way they were handling him. Broke my heart to see him terrified like that. They finally got him in a "correct" hold and clipped his nails and put him back in his crate. Josh wanted to discuss neutering because we had heard it makes them more docile and less teenagery. After we found the cost and the cons to doing it, I convinced him to just remain intact. When we got home from the vet and left him out of his crate, oh my goodness was he angry! Thumping his feet and circling the couch. Only lasted a little while though, or at least till food time!

Then January came. Callaway at this point was comfortable with us. He would stretch out with us and watch TV. Even come up randomly and "kiss" my feet or leg. Then one day, Josh and I were watching a movie and all of a sudden Callaway pops up and drops to his side convulsing and paddling. I, never have been experiencing this, ran away crying and yelling "I don't want to see him die" (a little dramatic I know but I was scared). Josh got on the floor with him and helped keep him from going into the wall or hitting anything. It lasted a good minute. After it ceased, I came back into the living room and laid down with him while he groomed. I told Josh that it was a seizure. He said no it wasn't, it couldn't have been. His explanation: Cally went to do a dead bunny flop, landed weird on his neck, and pinched a nerve.... _probably_. I wasn't fond of this explanation. I researched and youtubed rabbit seizures and found it was extremely rare and all of the youtube videos didnt look like what Callaway experienced. So I sided with Josh. Till a month later. Josh wasnt home. I was working on paperwork, and I see him do it again. This time instead of screaming like a baby, I consoled him and helped keep him safe. It only lasted about 30 seconds to which he jumped around and began to groom. Now, if youve read any of my posts in the Infirmary and Health and Behavior, you know this part. I use groom loosely when it comes to post seizure. He "grooms" his chest. Now, why do I use it loosely? Because if I place my hand under his chin, he continued to groom as if it wasnt there, licking my hand. 

So I called the vet again *cringe*. I took him in again and the vet examined him, cleaned out his ears, took his temp, checked pupils, etc. I got the run down on household cleaners, electrical cords, etc. There had been nothing new in the house nor accessible to him. Not to mention the fact he was always in the same room as us or in his cage. I did recall though that we had just bought a new bag of Timothy hay from Walmart. I read somewhere that animals can defecate on the hay prior to reaping and parasites that are commonly found in raccoon feces can lay eggs which lay dormant. Till ingested that is. So, the vet told us we had three options. 1. Put Cally under anesthesia and get blood work done. 2. Used Baytril for 6 weeks to see if issue corrected. 3. Not do anything and just try to make him comfortable. So, we decided the less harmful option of using Baytril. They gave it to us in a cherry suspension. To which was sticky as can be and Cally wouldnt take it via the syringe. So we coated his food with it. The first week we didnt see anymore seizures. The next two weeks he would be with grammy and pappy till we made the comfortable journey to TN on a relocation and got set up. He followed the end of the second week. They had not reported any symptoms while he was with them. He was alot more friendly though. Very very snuggly, actually let Josh pick him up. Even resting head on my legs to get attention. BUT he is more sexually needy. Emiting his stink and honking. Even trying to hump our elbows and knees. He is binkying more also. Its pretty neat to watch. He goes a week in TN, no symptoms still on the meds. End of the fifth week on Baytril, he begins to seize again. Now, its multiple times per day almost every other day. We finish the Baytril and it just seems worse. 

I begin my search for a TN rabbit Savvy vet. I wasnt going into the black abyss with someone who knew nothing. So, I found one! An hours drive. We made it yesterday. I fought with Cally to get him into his travel crate. Josh had left him out all night long so he thought he was just king of the castle. After I got him in it and in the car, I realized I forgot to put a towel in the bottom of it so I felt bad, pulled over, and let him on my seat till we got there. He ended up peeing on my seat. I actually think he felt bad though because he wouldnt move afterward and I had to pick him up and put him in the crate to go inside. 

We go in, they weigh him. He's lost a few ounces which I am thinking comes from the decrease in pellets we've done. He fights with the nurse.. Do you call vet assistants nurses? but ends up freezing in terror since they arn't going to give in and let him be. Doc checks everything, compliments his face and teeth. Asks me questions. He tells me that seizures are very rare in rabbits and he doesnt think any rabbits been correctly diagnosed as epileptic. He had a similar case with another rabbit a few years back. Same behavior, symptoms, etc. That rabbit owner went with an experimental epilepsy medicine and it worked. He hasnt had a seizure while on it. I did explain that I wasnt sure what I wanted to do because I know long term use of epilepsy med can damage the liver. He pretty much told me its a catch 22. Towards the end, Doc suggested we do another run at the Baytril. He said since the seizures are more frequent and worse, there may have been a parasite (he used the fancy term) in the brain that the initial use of Baytril drew out but didnt kill. So, lets try it again. 

So, here we are! Day one of the second run of Baytril. Its a concentrated dose. Straight Baytril. Smells like diesel fuel. Doc suggested mixing it with a little bit of apple juice, apple sauce, or organic plain yogurt to make it appealing to Callaway. So, I mixed the .2mL with a teaspoon of apple sauce. I enjoyed watching him lick it out of the bowl, but I realize a tsp mightve been too much. He didnt finish it. So, I think I might give him a few pellets and mix the applesauce with it. I dont know! We will see! 

Sorry for the longwindedness... Thought this should start off with a get to know me and my problems! 

Till next time!
Callaway and M


----------



## Tauntz (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks for sharing Callaway's story! That is so scary! Hope his new vet & the Baytril takes care of his seizures & he will be a happy healthy bunny again!


----------



## JBun (Apr 17, 2013)

Poor little guy  I'm glad you shared his story, and hopefully he starts feeling better.

The baytril may work if his seizures are due to a bacterial problem. But I'm not quite sure why the vet would think an antibiotic would affect a parasite. If the parsite he was thinking may be affecting the brain, is e. cuniculi, then that is treated with four weeks of fenbendazole(Panacur). It is possible for the EC parasite to cause seizure problems, but it would need to be treated with the appropriate meds. 

http://www.bio.miami.edu/hare/tilt.html

There are other things that can be the cause as well, such as a bacterial infection. If the first round of baytril seemed to help reduce the seizure frequency at the beginning, but didn't towards the end of the course, if these seizures are from a bacteria problem, it could be that the first course of baytril wasn't strong enough and the bacteria became resistant towards the end of the course. In that case, it might have been better for the vet to prescribe a different antibiotic, than just prescribing baytril again. One thing to consider though, is that sometimes high doses of some antibiotics like baytril, can also cause seizures. So with the frequency of the seizures increasing towards the end of the first course of baytril, it is possible that the baytril could have been the cause of that increase. This may be something that you will want to talk over with your vet.

If you can and haven't yet, it might be a good idea to have a radiograph of the head done, as well as a blood test. The tests may at least help to rule out some possible causes of the seizures. 

This lists some of the different causes of seizures in rabbits. Just be WARNED: the picture may be somewhat disturbing.

http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/Neurology/seizure.htm

I'm so sorry your bun is having these problems. I'm sure it must be difficult to deal with. I know when I've had sick rabbits, it is very stressful trying to figure out how to help them best.


----------



## Callaway (Apr 17, 2013)

He did say something about it possibly being the E. coniculi. I will keep this in mind. Thank you so much! He had been consulting with a head at the University of Tennessee with both the previous bunny case. I just want him to get better! But I will do a little bit more research and consult with the vet. He doesnt have a head tilt**



JBun said:


> Poor little guy  I'm glad you shared his story, and hopefully he starts feeling better.
> 
> The baytril may work if his seizures are due to a bacterial problem. But I'm not quite sure why the vet would think an antibiotic would affect a parasite. If the parsite he was thinking may be affecting the brain, is e. cuniculi, then that is treated with four weeks of fenbendazole(Panacur). It is possible for the EC parasite to cause seizure problems, but it would need to be treated with the appropriate meds.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chrisdoc (Apr 18, 2013)

Hope you get to the bottom of this, he´s such a cute little fellow. It´s always scary when they´re not well, keep us posted.


----------



## Callaway (Apr 18, 2013)

Seizure free today so far! A little lazy but Ill take lazy over scary. I started doing only a half tsp of applesauce mixed with his meds since the tsp was too much for him. I gave him a nice cardboard box to play in. Has a hole cut in it as an archway to get inside! He likes to lay in it. The box is turned over, top cut off, still has flaps. So the flaps are open where the archway is and every now and again, I look behind the couch and he is laying half in his house out the door way or he is just laying on the cardboard flap. Silly bunny. I think I may put a bottom in it and give him some paper. Ive been reading around the forum and see that other's bunnies enjoy shredding and playing in it. Cally scratched at the carpet mainly when he is going to lay down, so I'm not sure if he would have any interest in it. But we will see. I'll have to let you know. He did the silliest thing today! He was laying with his legs stretched out behind him and I look over and little mister stretches some more, then starts pulling his front legs forward as if getting up but then pushes backward and his stretched back legs push back. Reminded me of the yoga pose downward dog! It was quite silly looking! Has anyone else ever seen their babes doing something strange?

And here is a little bit about me. I am 24 years old and a little introverted so animals are my outlet! Growing up, I've always had a dog and/or another animal. My first dog was a bulldog but I cant remember its name to save my life. Second pet was a cat named Shigar and two rabbits (cant remember their names. These were at my grandmas house), Then I had a Saint Bernard named Scarlet. While we had Scarlet we had two other rabbits. Unfortunately, I was around 4 or 5 and my home life wasnt exactly text book. We lived in a trailer park and my parents were just awful. The two rabbits died due to cold weather and my step father refused to let my mom bring them inside. We had to give Scarlet to a farm because my step father did not want her after she ripped up our bathroom floor (he locked her inside while we went away). After Scarlet was given away, we moved and my mom bought a basset hound named Fred. People mistook him for a beagle all the time! He was precious but peed EVERYWHERE! While we had Fred, we also had a small green parrot, also named Fred. Fred the bird died of suspicious causes...again, due to my step dad. While both Freds were still alive, we also adopted a great dane named Maggie! She was a big old baby. Afraid of the dark and everything! She had a medical issue and constantly had hair loss on her hind quarters. After Fred the bird died, we got two amazon parrots named none other than Bonnie and Clyde. Clyde was a mean bird. I disliked him a great deal! Bonnie on the other hand was precious. She would only let me hold her. But she was stressed out, much in part I think to my home situation. She would constantly pull out her neck feathers and she got blood feathers all the time. We ended up selling them. In high school, I was sent to live in FL and there I adopted a beautiful black cat named Lucky. Eventually during high school, I was fortunately removed from my home but wasnt able to take my cat. But the home that I was placed in had a Border Collie named Jasmine! She was absolutely beautiful. While in college, she had to be put down due to extreme issues in her uterus. Callaway is my first pet since Jasmine. I would like a dog but right now, a dog just isnt feasible. I want another rabbit! BUT Josh does not want one. He is afraid that two rabbits would begin to stink and they wouldnt get along. I tried to tell him that before we adopt, we would let Callaway meet the other rabbit first to see if they get along and all that good stuff. BUT still no. So Callaway will be a lonely bunny for a while..... Unless I sneakily buy a rabbit :lookaround.

I am praying to goodness that I get this job that I interviewed for Monday. Dont get me wrong, I love hanging out with Callaway, cleaning, doing dishes, lawn work, etc.... BUT I can only do so much! Not to mention the fact I hate using Josh's money... I mean not like he busts his butt to earn it... but he earns it! SIIIIIGGGGHH. Well, till another day. Im keeping my eye on little mister and I'll let you know if I do the paper thing.


----------



## PaGal (Apr 18, 2013)

Good luck on getting the job! I hope it works out for you. I am sorry you and your bun are going through this illness. Hopefully the vet can find the cause and treat it.


----------



## Callaway (Apr 19, 2013)

Day two of Baytril.... He had one seizure today. Lasted only a few seconds. Not even sure if it even lasted 5. Might send an email to the vet and let him know as well as bring up the med question someone posted earlier. 

He spent alot of time playing in his cardboard box today! I was trying to shred the panels. So I cut slits in them so he could get at them a little better. And I put some paper in it for him to shred. He did quite the opposite! He flattened out the paper just like a human flattens out a bed sheet! It was the most peculiar thing to see. He actually even moved his box halfway across the living room! Silly monkey. He currently is running in speedy circles around the couch, stopping periodically to eat some hay.

My neighbor is moving out and has a lot of plants in her shed she said I could have. I just had to split them and get them out of the post they're in. So that's what I did. So now I have some Day Lilly, a couple of Iris, Monkey Grass, and Hosta. Currently they are in our shed with the roots wrapped in plastic bags to keep moisture in till I can plant them. Unfortunately, it wont be done tomorrow. Josh and I are going offroading in the Jeep tomorrow. All day affair. He wants to go Sunday also, so I'm not sure when it'll get done. Hopefully they will keep. Anyone have any ideas? Also, I am scouting out supplies to make a raised garden bed. I dug out a plot for it but 1. TN soil is clay, rock, and root. 2. Japanese Knotweed or Mexican Bamboo has taken over. 3. I cant figure out how to work this ancient artifact my landlord likes to call a rototiller. Has anyone made a raised garden bed before? Tips?

Am I doing this blog thing right? Ive never done it before.:confused2:

And sharing his dead bunny flop halfway out his cardboard play box! Silly bunny


----------



## Chrisdoc (Apr 20, 2013)

Oh, he is adorable, a relaxed little bunny. 

You´re doing fine, we love hearing not just about your bunny but about you and what´s going on in your life. So, you´ve got off to a good start.

I´ll be crossing my fingers that you get the job, it´s always nice to earn your own money.

Keep us posted on Cally and hope the treatment works for him.


----------



## Callaway (Apr 21, 2013)

Day four: no seizures that I observed and he was a little more active today! He hung out in his cardboard box most of the day playing with paper and the bowl his applesauce goes in. This morning though I was soooo mad at him! Last week he pulled the "I'll stand on to legs, cross my paws, and look at daddy" thing and josh gave in and left him out of his cage for the entire night while we were in bed. So since then, Cally has though he is just king and puts up a fight to go in his cage at night. He has also been making ALOT of racket during the night and in the morning. Fiancé and I had a wine and movie night and didn't get to bed till late. Probably drank a few too many glasses. BUT this morning at 632am, little mister decided it was time to come out and made the hugest noise in the world. I had massive head ache so I got up to let him out and give him his morning pellets so he would be quiet. I go out to the living room, no glasses, in the dark, left him out of his cage and go to get in the container to get his food and he decides that he is going to hop between my feet and attempt to hump the crap out of me! I pushed him away and told him no. He continued to try. I actually had to jump into the love seat to escape him! Distracted him with his pellets and went back to bed. I was so angry at the little guy. I know its not his fault but headaches turn me into a monster! 

I got the first half of the transplanted plants planted today. We ended up not going offroading today. Pretty much just worked in the yard and watched Sons of Anarchy on Netflix for most of the day. I'm hoping the plants take off this month. Bed looks pretty sad! But I'm sure it will fill in eventually but I'd love got it to do so before we end up being sent back to Maryland when Josh's work assignment is done here. 

I'm hopeful!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Apr 22, 2013)

He sounds like such a little rascal. Problem is they´re most active at dawn and dusk so it´s probably normal for him to be hyper active and noisy at 6.30am, just caught you on a bad day lol. Had to laugh at you jumping on the love seat to get away from his unwanted attentions :laughsmiley:
It seems to be the season for our RO gardeners, everybody seems to be outside with the flowers.


----------



## Callaway (Apr 23, 2013)

Callaway was seizure free again yesterday, so I am hoping this thing is working itself out. He is still honking at me and running around. Feel bad for the little guy. We cannot get him neutered to help him out due to this seizure thing. Vet said its dangerous to do in animals who are prone to seizures. SO until this seizure business takes the highway, he is staying intact and in the mood almost 24/7.

I got him some dried seagrass twists as a chew toy thingy and well, it was a long shot. Callaway doesnt chew. Callaway doesnt play. So the twist is just sitting on the floor and thats where it stayed. I put it up to Cally and he just head butts it. Tried to show him how to do it (yeah... I know) but still all I get is a head butt. Really wish I could coerce him to play hwell: but that just isnt in Cally's cards... Not how he rolls.

Speaking of honking, my fiance gave me the good ole lack of intimacy comment. I mean I made the comment myself a few weeks ago. But he threw it at me this morning after I declined him and his snuggles last night. iPhones are the devil. He got his first. The thing was and still is glued to his hand. When he got his, we would be watching a movie. Correct terminology is *I*watched the movie. He would be on his phone. That was almost a good year ago. I got an iPhone. While I am not on it the entire night, I am on it. We've lost touch somewhere. We've settled into a routine. We come home, fix and eat dinner, watch TV, go into bed, play on phone, sleep. Its like that almost _every single night_. We do not have the same relationship as we did when we first got together. Now the iPhone has taken over. Thats the major part of our lack of intimacy... the other part is that I am just unhappy with myself. BUT I am taking the initiative and working on that! Eating better and doing Zumba at the gym throughout the week. So I hope that part will resolve. But as for the technology interfering.... I dont know what to do. I was thinking of implementing a no phone after 730Pm rule. Phones would get put away at 730 so we spend "quality" time together. But what else can I do? We are getting married next year. I want to have it 100% resolved before then or we are in for a bumpy ride :tears2:.

SORRY for the personal nature of this post... I dont really have anyone to ask advice of in "the real world". I'm in an area where I know absolutely no one. :/ boo. HISSSS.


----------



## PaGal (Apr 23, 2013)

As far as rototillers go, the one thing I do know is to be light handed with them. Let them do the work. If you try to control them they will drag you across the yard like it did my hubby 

Callaway...you can keep trying different things with him as far as toys are concerned. Thumper doesn't play with toys but he loves the dig box and other boxes I put together for him. 

I am in the same boat as you. I worked when I first moved here but wasn't friends with anyone there outside of work. Now that I am a stay at home I don't talk to anyone much. Most people that come over are guys into racing. Nothing wrong with that and I do talk to them but it's not like I'll call one up when I feel like talking to someone. Ha.

Relationships can take effort. Our relationship is wonderful and we really do love each other but sometimes life has a way of getting in the way. I think the most important thing is to openly communicate so bring it up with him, let him know exactly how you feel. Be honest and truthful. I think the idea od limiting the phone could work out if both of you are open to it. As a couple I don't think it is possible to just have every moment the two of you without distractions but yes you do need time when it is just the two of you without other distractions.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Apr 23, 2013)

I made a paper back full of hay and tied it with string and they´ve had real fun with it. 

I agree with Denise, if you´re not happy with something you have to bring it up and talk about it. I do hate mobile phones now, especially when you arrange to meet someone and then they spend ages on the phone and don´t even listen to you. I had a bf like that, he would come home and then spend all his time on the computer or the phone....they have their place and we all get drawn in but there has to be time to just talk, exchange stories and even watch the TV or a film together.


----------



## Callaway (Apr 24, 2013)

Callaway had another seizure today. Lasted about 5 seconds. Same symptoms nothing new. I did notice an odor afterward. It sort of smelled like body odor. But he groomed then went back to sleep as if nothing happened. 

I gave him some newspaper today. Didnt play with it at all. Just laid on it. He does like tissue paper though. Is that alright to give to him? 

Josh came home early yesterday. Really early. I suppose it has something to do with his intimacy concern yesterday morning. He didnt say anything about it though. Just wanted to snuggle up on the couch. While I was making dinner I suggested the no phones after 730pm... He didnt agree with it. He said it was quite the silly suggestion. I asked him what he thought we needed to do and he shrugged. So, apart from my daily household chores today, I was on my second addiction... Pinterest. I found some really neat things to help keep couples intimate and spontaneous. One of the ideas included a jar, with pop cycle sticks in it with ideas written on them. Each night you pull a stick out and its a "date" night. I thought it was cute. Might give it a try?

We'll see.


----------



## Callaway (Apr 25, 2013)

and we had another seizure today. This time he was more contorted than normal. After, his hind legs were twitching minimally. I did notice that he has over groomed his on hind leg, the fur seems all matted together. Looks like someone gelled the hair. I dont know if he has pulled the hair out but the hair is stiff and like I said, looks as if someone gelled it. 

This breaks my heart.:bigtears:


----------



## JBun (Apr 25, 2013)

Poor little guy. I was hoping this round of baytril was going to cure him of his seizure problem. Not sure about the gelled hair. The matted hair could be from laying in some drool, or maybe something else.

Did you have a chance to talk to your vet about the e. cuniculi being a possible cause, and maybe starting Cally on Panacur? EC doesn't always show up as head tilt. It can have a variety of neurological symptoms, including seizures. If you decide to have a blood test done, they can look for EC. If the bayril doesn't seem to be helping, you may want to consider trying the panacur.


----------



## Callaway (Apr 25, 2013)

I sent an email to the vet with the concerns since their office was closed. So hopefully they will contact me tomorrow. Ill keep you posted. 

I do have to say the silly bugger wanted attention today. He hopped over to where I was sitting on the floor. I pet his head and stopped. The little guy decided to swat my leg and say mom! PET ME


----------



## PaGal (Apr 25, 2013)

I am sorry that Callaway is not yet doing better. I have no idea what the gel could be. I don't have any experience with ill buns so only know what I have read here so I am no help.

As far as playing, you said he likes tissue paper and I don't know if that is safe but you could try packing paper if you haven't already.

I'm sorry that he didn't feel shutting the phones off at 7:30 was a good idea. I know it may be even harder on you since you don't have someone else to turn to to talk.


----------



## Callaway (Apr 26, 2013)

Just got off the phone with the doctor. We are going to start the Panacur Monday since the Baytril is obviously not doing anything. He said he wanted to try the Baytril first in case it was bacterial, not parasitic. He did it as a first step. Since the seizures are a little worse in terms of his body, we are going to go this route. He will get it once a day for 30 days. I did ask the dreaded question about what we do if he does not respond to the Panacur. He said after that, the next step is all experimental. He said we would go on an anti-convulsion medicine that is experimental in rabbits. Is called Phenobar (spl?). He said due to the nature of it, he could have a very big change in personality. He could become depressed, moody, withdrawn, etc. He said hopefully it is just the EC so the Panacur can take care of it because going down the experimental path is like walking into a dark alley in a foreign town (these are my words... simplified from his). Fingers crossed. I couldve picked it up today, had he called me while I was still in Knoxville. :grumpy: But he called me literally when I walked in the door back at home. So instead of making another hour trip today, I will make it Monday and take care of other business at the same time.

Why was I in Knoxville today?:? Another job interview :big wink: I was hired on the spot. However, I can still deny it as I am waiting to hear back from the job I interviewed for last week. The job I was hired for isnt consistent which is a big eh.... and it is an 45-50 minute drive for just above minimum wage. BUT its something. But I have a bad feeling about the one that is just down the road from my house. They made it a point to say twice during the interview they were looking for long term employees. We're only down here til Watts Bar unit two is finished. :expressionless Apparently its a joke down here considering they've been working on it since the 80s. But with all this government stuff and budget cuts and stuff with this idiot in office, it could be shut down at any time and we could be sent back to MD.:nono

Sorry I have a lot of smilies today... Im in a smiley mood:roflmao:


----------



## JBun (Apr 26, 2013)

I just hate when that happens. When you've just been somewhere, then find you have to go back. Ughh! You could see about having them call in your prescription somewhere closer to you, as long as it's not going to cost a whole bunch more. i'm glad the vet is giving panacur a try, and I'm really hoping you start to see signs of improvement. Just be aware that it can sometimes take several weeks before you do see the improvement, especially if a problem has been going on for some time. But I'm crossing my fingers for Callie. I would be hoping to not have to turn to the seizure meds too. I know that they can cause behavior changes in people as well.


----------



## Callaway (Apr 28, 2013)

I feel bad.... Callaway has been neglected the past two days. Having to hang out by himself. We've gone off roading both days this weekend all day. He's gotten his attention in the morning and in the evening and thats it. Feel terrible  BOO. 

I did notice he is acting really hungry lately. Normally he runs around my feet multiple times because he knows he is getting pellets. Lately, as soon as we walk in the room, he gets really excited and makes laps, runs to his food dish, etc. When we give him his pellets, he gobbles it down like he hasnt eaten in a billion years, then he gets his greens and gobbles it down the same way. Then he walks around searching for more food. Are we not giving him enough food or is he just being his silly rascal self? He weighs a little under 4 pounds. He gets 1/8c of 16% protein pellets twice a day; normally 530am and again between 6-7pm. He gets a large handful of greens twice a day as well. Once around 8am and the other around the same as his evening pellets. Free range Timothy Hay. His greens are normally whats on sale/looks good at the mart. Generally its Kale, endive, or curly mustard greens; sometimes spinach. I have noticed that his poops are fairly large. Look like the size of a large pea or a little musket ball if anyone knows what that is. Normal?

Im starting Jillian Micheal's 30 day shred tomorrow on top of Zumba. Lets see some results! Im excited! Has anyone done any type of workout regime that worked for you? 

I pick up Callaway's new medicine tomorrow and get my drug screening done. I cant wait to get everything done and start working. Hopefully he takes his Panacur without issues. Jbun: any input on how to administer it if he wont take it via the syringe? :anyone:


----------



## Callaway (Apr 30, 2013)

We are two days into the Panacur. He wouldn't take it via the syringe. Instead he kept rubbing his chin on it. So I mixed with with applesauce again. It looked gross since the Panacur is a milky white but I dont think Callaway cared too much. But when we have been home, I haven't noticed any thing but then again, I was out pretty much all day and evening. So I couldnt observe him and its only two days into it. It's probably now just getting into his blood stream. All I know is he gets lovee dovee when he is on medication and boy do I love it. HaHa. Spent a good part of the morning with his head on my leg begging for rubs. Gave him his greens this morning and he did the indy 500 several times noting his excitement.

I wanted to ask other house rabbit owners, what do you do about their feet? Callaway is on carpet all day long because he refuses to walk on hard floor. His cage has the plastic grid in the bottom (its a florescent light cover). He only is in there to use the bathroom. When he is in there over night, he typically spends his time in his litter box. But he gets these mats on the bottom of his feet that look like dread locks. I can normally pull them out or cut them. Is there anything I can improve to help keep him from getting them?


----------



## JBun (Apr 30, 2013)

Yeah, applesauce would work, or I was going to suggest a little mushed banana, to mix it in to. I usually just hurry and give meds, and squirt it in once I get the syringe into the corner of their mouth, then give treats after, but if you have one that really fights it, it can be hard. I love it too, when they get all snuggly after meds. I only have one of mine that will do that. Usually most of them want to get away from me, and foot flick me on the way out, haha.

With his diet, it sounds like he is getting the right amount for his size. You want his back area and rump, to feel fleshy and not boney. If his bones seem to protrude, feel sharper instead of rounded, or his rump looks flat instead of rounded, then you may need to up his pellets a little, as long as he doesn't have digestive problems with carbs and sugars. But if he seems fleshed out and healthy, then that amount is good for him. All my buns get really excited about their greens and pellets too, and scarf them down, and have timothy to munch on the rest of the day. If your buns poops are all uniformly large, and don't vary in size from small to really large, then that is pretty normal, and usually just means a rabbit is getting good amounts of fiber in it's diet. Now if they are seeming super large and aren't round but are oblong shaped, then there may be something else going on.

I'm not sure about the matts on the feet. I've never had a breed that had long enough fur to get matts. I know some people have had to cut them out, but that always makes me nervous when I have to use scissors close to my rabbits skin. If you have hair or dog clippers, you may be able to use those to shave the matts out. You could try brushing them out. Hopefully someone that's dealt with this, will chime in. But I think when you have a rabbit that is prone to them, you just have to either keep them clipped, or brushed.


----------



## Callaway (May 1, 2013)

We had another seizure yesterday. Lasted very little time. I tried to get my camera on him to capture it but my phone was not cooperating. I got the tail end of it when he leaps up and grooms. ugh. Tired.

Just a quick one. Ive got things to do today.


----------



## Callaway (May 4, 2013)

We had another seizure today. Lasted about 20 seconds. Full contortion. I got down to comfort him and he took off and his between the couch and the wall. I got down with him and tried to record the fake grooming but the light from the camera made it cease. Not sure why. He was breathing heavily. I reached out to pet him and he completely freaked out. He leapt at me then high tailed it the other direction. . I gave him some space then reapproached him. He was back to normal and allowed me to stroke his back and his nose. This is killing me and it hurts me to not know how to help him. Two seizures this week. It pains me.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 4, 2013)

ray:


----------



## KeltonB (May 4, 2013)

I know its tough to watch your little one going through this. Just keep doing your best!


----------



## Callaway (May 10, 2013)

Well, no seizures so far since the last post. He isnt as cuddly either  still begging for treats though. Which is nice since he didnt really do that. I had my first bunny "grooming" which was pretty neat. Ive been trying to nuzzle Cally to show him I care about him since I dont want to groom him  yuck. haha. And the other night I was laying on the floor with him and he hops up to my head and begins to groom my hair. It was particularily funny. However, it ended up with him scratching at my scalp. I think he thinks my hair is interesting. It is really long. I normally have it up in a messy bun when I am home. He has dug at it before but while he was grooming me, my hair was down so I dont think he new what it was. 

I am trying to get him to get on the couch at his own will. No such luck. I stacked pillows and got him on the first pillow and halfway on the second but that was about it. I keep telling Josh we need to get a ramp but Josh doesnt think he'd use it. Cally keeps periscoping to look at the top of the love seat. I think he wants to get on it, just doesnt know how. 

How am I doing? Fairly well. Still hanging in there with my Zumba and losing weight. I start my job on Monday. I am pretty excited. I am working in a child center/pre-school. Title is assistant teacher but its pretty much just a floater. Friday though I will be subbing in an infant room. So pretty excited about that one. :time:

Other than that I am fine. We're working on the intimacy bit at a slow pace but we are working on it and thats what matters. 

Till next time!


----------



## PaGal (May 10, 2013)

I have long hair and Thumper has on occasion tried digging it. Mostly he tries to eat it especially when it is damp from the shower or he pushes it out of his way with his head if I happen to be crawling around on the floor and he gets under it. He grabbed some in his mouth the other day and before I could react gave to very hard tugs.

He may jump onto the couch in his own time. 

I hope you enjoy the work. I like kids especially when they are that young, they are so innocent and everything is still so knew and magical for them.


----------



## Callaway (May 11, 2013)

Quick one tonight as Im making dinner... I just want to have it on here so I remember.

Pretty sure I jinxed myself with the last post. He had a seizure today. Lasted approximately 15 seconds in which exhibited similar symptoms. Ugh. 

Other than that, he has been begging for attention today. I put his food dish on a boot tray when I feed him as well as his greens to help keeping the mess contained. He still drags his dish over to the side and dumps it on the carpet. Still grabs the perfect piece of green and takes it to the carpet and shreds it before eating it... Stinker.


----------



## Callaway (May 17, 2013)

Welp another one today. Im assuming the Panacur isnt working. So. I am going to wait out the rest of the medicine and wait till it is gone to see if I am just jumping the gun. The next step is the experimental drugs which I am not too particular to or let him continue to seize and go untreated; shortening his life span. The vet told me he isnt in pain when he seizes so that gives me a little glimmer. 

Im not very good at this blogging thing. So I will post whenever I can even though like three people read it. Haha so I guess it will be my personal record keeping for Callaway. 

I got him a hay thingy that clips to the side of the cage to help solve his using his hay bucket to potty. I hung it so it draps over his litter box. Now, I love it because he is using his litter box more. However, I dont like it because the hay we get from tractor supply is fine and is chopped into smaller pieces. It gets literally everywhere and we have more waste which defeats the purpose of this hay feeder. But I guess I just cannot win.

He now has two sections of a carboard castle. One that is open and the second room is completely closed so it gives him a little hideaway. My question to you guys who do it is do you put anything on the bottom of the cardboard to prevent messes? I noticed that he has left poops on the cardboard but they are not the hard ones. They are the ones that look like the blackberries. So they dry and get stuck. He hasnt peed in the boxes as far as I can tell except when I put newspaper in there for him to play with. Needless to say, I took the paper out. 

My job is going well. I love it. My only issue with it is that since I have been off of a schedule for two months, I am having difficulty adjusting. I cant wake up at 6 (I technically dont have to but I want to condition myself) and end up waking up at 8 or 9. I work generally 12-6 but sometimes will have an 8-2 shift. When I get home at 7, (work an hour away), I am so tired and just pooped. I literally make dinner, eat dinner, and then go to bed. I am in bed by 830-845. I really wish I could just figure it out. Its not like I am working a strenuous job, I take care of children. Ill figure it out eventually.

Till next time.


----------



## KeltonB (May 17, 2013)

I usually use whole boxes so the bottoms are still in them...but I made some wood hide boxes with no bottoms, so in case they run in them and I need to get the bun out, I can just lift it up.

The blackberry poops are cecotropes...your bunny actually eats those as they contain essential nutrients. See the rabbits section at this page for more info: http://rabbit.org/small-animal-nutrition/

It is tough to get back to a schedule after being off one for a while...the good news is you'll probably get reconditioned sooner rather than later!

That's good news the seizures aren't painful for Callaway...doesn't make them any easier to watch though. Hopefully the new meds can help.


----------



## Callaway (May 26, 2013)

Just a quick update so I remember as the inlaws are here for Memorial Day. We have had two seizures today. I think it might've had something to do with the fact I forgot his medicine two nights ago. I'm not sure. :/


----------



## Callaway (Aug 26, 2013)

Update: We finished the round of medicine and he continues to have seizures. I think it is something that he and I will both have to live with. The vet has no logical explanation and epilepsy treatment is experimental in rabbits. I'd rather try to give Callaway the best life I can than to take a chance at possibly losing him as a side affect of a drug or treatment. The vet says he isnt in any pain when he has the seizure so it'll just be something to deal with. For now, Ill provide him comfort during an episode. 

I built him some cardboard house additions and attempted a ramp. The box is too tall so the ramp is pretty steep. I placed a towel on it to give him some traction to get up it but I think it is still too steep. Ive seen him up there once. He loves laying under the ramp as well as at the base of it. He is still a little stinker and is in the process of molting so we are quite hairy as of late. 

I would like to give him some special occasion treats but I know that the pet store treats are not good for him. Any ideas besides the normal fruit or special veggie? Ive heard of a baked nugget but I cannot remember where I heard of it nor how to make it.


----------



## KeltonB (Aug 26, 2013)

My buns love the dried pineapple and papaya from Bunspace: http://bunspace.3dcartstores.com/

If you're looking for something locally, I hear they love Craisins!


----------



## PaGal (Aug 27, 2013)

I have been following your blog and just wanted to give you some reassurance if it is needed. I have had seizures myself and as the vet said they are not painful. The only time I had pain was with the first one when I didn't realize what was going on so when I had the seizure I hit the floor hard. As it was a hard floor I whacked my head good and came to with a killer headache.


----------



## Callaway (Sep 19, 2013)

Wanted to share this picture of callaway taken Labor Day weekend! This is also where he got fleas that need to be taken care of that I found today. 





Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Chrisdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

Awwwww he's adorable...nasty fleas hope he gets rid of them soon 

Sent from my GT-I8160P using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## Callaway (Sep 24, 2013)

We have another addition for who knows how long! My landlord texted me yesterday and asked if we wanted to catch a rabbit that had been left by a previous tenant down the road. We can't keep it and hubby just wasn't keen on it. I told him we were going to take it till we can either find a rescue or a permanent home. Hubby's only stipulation was he cannot be indoors for both smell and our own bun. So he is currently in a dog kennel on our porch. I put a bowl of water and a box filled with hay. 

I feel awful leaving him there but hubby compromised so I must also. I'm still trying to contact rescues and figure out what to do. Going to hold off on pellets for now per someone's recommendation. Just going to give hay and kale and slowly introduce pellets. 

He is quite the big bunny! Not sure if it is a boy or a girl but I want to try to gain his trust before I make any attempt to figure out its sex. 

I don't know anything about breeds of rabbits with the exception of lops. So if anyone can help me out, I'd appreciate it! 





Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Chrisdoc (Sep 25, 2013)

I´m not very good on breeds but he/she certainly is cute. Good of you to take him in even if it´s only temporarily. He´s quite small or looks it in the pic so maybe a dwarf breed.

With you to care and love him, I´m sure Callaway will get through his seizures. He seems quite normal apart from that. 

Mine love craisins as well, they go crazy when they hear the bag but I limit them to one a day, they would eat the whole bag if they could lol.

Have a look here, they got some good recipes for bunny treats as well
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f28/baking-your-bunny-54618/


----------



## Callaway (Sep 26, 2013)

Going to try to take some better pictures with coloring to try to find help determining his breed. But my fiancé sent me this today! Think he's getting comfortable?



Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Callaway (Sep 28, 2013)

Here are some pictures of the buns coloring. Size wise you can see he is quite big compared to the box he has. So any input on breed would be appreciated. New Zealand? He is starting to look excited when we come out into the porch. He will stand on his hind feet and stretch for a nose rub. He is also allowing me to pet his entire body. It's so weird to pet a short haired rabbit because callaway is a longer haired bun. Haha! I still have not figured out the sex of the bun. When he stands I'm not seeing anything. Callaway is noticeably a male so not sure if all makes are as obvious. I will prob have to work on picking the bun up to see. If there is a chance the bun is male and neutered, is there any way is be able to know this? I'd hate to assume it is a boy, bring it inside, and end up having baby bunnies show up. Lol. 

We haven't named him because we don't want to create an attachment so we've been calling him The Bun. However, I believe hubby is getting attached (silent happy dance). He has also made references to keeping him till we move back to Maryland next year and has also mentioned bringing him inside. What a big softie! I think in going to get some fleece fabric to put in the cage since it is starting to get cool at night here. 








Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Callaway (Oct 5, 2013)

Well, Bunny is leaving us tomorrow. Bittersweet. The people who are adopting her are driving 90 minutes to pick her up so they've got to be serious about being bunny parents which makes me feel a little better. I typed up a care sheet with just about all the basic need to knows as well as information for RO. So fingers crossed  I'm happy for her. 

The things on her neck were ticks. Hubby was able to pull all of them off except one because it wasn't engorged and couldn't get a good grip. We're recommending the vet remove it. One of them was dead when we pulled it off so no telling how long it's been there. 

We did bring her inside twice so I could clean her cage (hubby wanted to). Callaway went into a frenzy. He was so excited and kept trying to see her. It was quite funny to watch. The second time we kept him in his cage so there was no frisky business. He was doing circles. She laid right next to his cage and he sat next to her. Now every time we walk to the door to go outside, he is right at our heels. I feel bad for the guy. He's been honking and whining. But he will get over it. I really wish we could get a friend for him. I think it's be good. Timing just isn't right with our relocation, rental, the wedding, and what not. One day  

Today I was trimming Callys nails. I got the quick on one of them  First time. I felt absolutely awful. He wasn't bleeding alot. Just like when we get a scrap. But he was chattering his little teeth away. Broke my heart  but he didn't flick his feet or give us the bunny butt so I think he knew it was an oopsy and I felt bad. 

Ill let you guys know how Bunny's departure goes  


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Callaway (Oct 5, 2013)

She's at her new home! The gentleman was extremely nice. They're an elderly couple who own several dogs and they have a daughter/granddaughter who own rabbits and apparently they convinced them to get a bun. They bought a nice hutch for her. So I think she will be happy . I feel good about her going with them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## KeltonB (Oct 5, 2013)

Great news! Always nice to see a deserving bunny go to a good home. Awesome of you to take care of her and make that a reality!


----------



## Tauntz (Oct 5, 2013)

Glad things went well with meeting her new family! Sounds like they really wanted her & hopefully with their daughter/granddaughter's help will give her a wonderful, bunny educated, loving home! Hope everything works out for her & her new family will keep in touch with you to let you know how she's doing &/or join here for updates.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Oct 5, 2013)

Great news that she´s gone to a new home. I really hope that she will find happiness there and lots of love. You deserve all the credit for making this happen so be proud of what you´ve achieved.


----------



## Callaway (Dec 21, 2013)

It's been awhile . I've seen two seizures since the last post so hopefully something is "correcting" itself and they fade out completely. 

I haven't really got any updates. He is still quite the little stinker. He has sort of gotten back on track with his litter habits. I think the cause of his loss of litter habits was the fact a baby opossum had decided to crawl into our heating system and died. So he smelled this super strange animal and probably startled him. Once my landlord got rid of the animal and the smell disappeared, he regained his skills with the exception of leaving many territorial droppings periodically. I've been picking them up immediately and putting then in his litter box which makes him leave more. Little butthead!!

We put up out Christmas tree which he apparently believed was a treat of never ending greens. I trimmed the branches up so he had to work harder to get to it. As far as I can tell, he hasn't been eating it since. He is a lazy bun so apparently if he has to work, it's a no no. 



I think that's a great picture! Christmas card anyone?

Hubby got an end date of Feb. so we would've been able to move home at the end but then we got bad news. It was again extended to May. We're getting married in May. Hopefully they'll let him off the project in April do we're not hustling around trying to move back and prep for the wedding. I'm so ready to move back to Maryland/Pennsylvania it's not even funny!

Fingers crossed


----------



## Callaway (Dec 24, 2013)




----------

